# [Confess your addiction]Flashaholics (NON)anonymous ;)



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello android community my name is wiseguy and I have a problem. I am a "flashaholic". I have used the Samsung fascinate, HTC incredible, evo 4G, and thunderbolt. My new tool to assist me in my addiction is my shiny Galaxy Nexus. I can't stop flashing ROMS, themes and MODS. My current setup is AOKPM3 no softkey mod with tsfui launcher and nova prime launcher with beautiful Widgets and custom icons too. I'm soooo addicted I don't think I can stop, or Maybe I dont want to.









Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

I have this problem to buts with kernels







will I ever get better?


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

I flash nearly every day now!! No matter how satisfied I am with my setup I just love to tinker. Coming from an OG Droid, the gnex dev community is what I've been waiting for. Too much fun :]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep, flash multiple times a day. It just makes me feel complete


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think iv'e stayed on a rom for more than a week =p


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

So much candy. I can't keep my hand out of the candy jar

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I am a little better...couple times a week usually. But this week with CNA 1.5, BAMF and DT returning, it has definitely been a busy week


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

My name is Brent, and I am a flashaholic.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I flash a lot. So what? Wanna fight aboudit?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

It's to the point where people just assume I'm not working & I'm flashing a ROM. I flash when I drive home. I flash once i get home. I flash while making the sweet, SWEET, magic. I flash while watching TV. I flash getting ready for bed. I flash shortly after I wake up and while I get ready for the day.

Flashing ROMs is like sex with Kobe Bryant. Kick & scream all you want. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

You don't know me! (stumble, reboot, drool, wipe data, fist shake, install)


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Dec 6, 2011)

i flash at work maybe 3 or 4 times a week. always putting together new screens.

when the wife and kids are in bed im flashing or modding like a madman..

been flashing and theming since 2008 when i started on my HTC Tilt...i cant break the cycle nor do i care too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

My name is Ryan & I too am a flashaholic. It started with my MyTouch3G then the Evo 4G, Nexus S 4G Evo 3D, Epic 4G Touch(sgs2) and now the Galaxy Nexus. I found a tool in my Evo 3D time to help me flash more roms. It's called Boot Manager and it's a flashaholics dream app. I missed it on my e4gt, but the dev has supported the gnex & I am happy again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Loving the confessionals. Now I don't feel so bad with my addiction. Cause one time I was flashing so much I got arrested.

Oh wait wrong thread.









Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

*holds up sign*

"WILL WHORE FOR ROMS"

---------------------------
Sent from the the voices in my head.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

For me it depends if it's worth flashing or not. I'm not gonna flash a new nightly if they just put 2 little features in the recent one. And with kernels I'll only update if I hear good reviews, but I constantly switch back and forth between Franco or Trinity.


----------



## frickinjerms (Jun 22, 2011)

Been flashing and tinkering since sprint got its HTC hero and its been a madhouse ever since









Sent from my Ice Cream Sammy Tab


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I bought my 3 year old a tablet that I flash almost daily. I flash my GNex almost twice a day, now I have a GTab I just rooted and put AOKP on. I'm not a flashaholic, I'm flash insane!


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> *I bought my 3 year old a tablet* that I flash almost daily. I flash my GNex almost twice a day, now I have a GTab I just rooted and put AOKP on. I'm not a flashaholic, I'm flash insane!


That's how I would justify feeding my flashing addiction too.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

... came a point where I just couldn't get enough of my fix from others, so I joined a team and started cooking my own. Sometimes I go days without moving very far from my fix. Enabling myself over and over again 10 15 20 times a day. Code build flash. AHHHH that sweet high!


----------



## rodzero (Mar 7, 2012)

coming from d1 i figured id be flashing a lot more often than i am now. i've actually been pretty well behaved on this one. maybe i shouldnt be in this thread...
but...... i get bored easily.
so maybe ill consider this preventative treatment.
yall keep talking. ill make the coffee.


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi my name is patrick..... ive been a crack flasher from my D1.... my collection of flashed devices include a thunderbolt AOKP b27, Gtab7 AOKP B27, another Gtab7 on AOKP B26, a gtab10.1 on AOKP B23, and my daily driver is a GNEX on AOKP M4.... quite honestly i dont know why im here.... i dont think i have a problem, i mean its not like ive bricked any devices. and i feel its a victim-less crime. my GF says i need some help though..


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't really have a problem with flashing although I probably border the point where my frequency of flashing can only be described as for "fun" rather than for "function" haha.... But I SERIOUSLY(!!) have a problem with Better Battery Stats + CPU Spy + Badass Battery Monitor.. I'm so nosey with what my phones doing when it's all alone in my pocket that I'm quite confident that these are my most frequently opened apps.. lol. I'll have none of that funny business over here.. hahahaha..


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Me? NO!?! NOT AT ALL. No. I Insist. I AM NO ADDICT.

Ok, maybe. But I've gotten better. With my Gnex I just do kernels for battery and other improvements. I'm staying on the stock 5.0.4 rom.

Since we have AOSP, which was all i really ever wanted, I don't see the big deal with all these custom roms. Maybe when CM9 stable is out.

Either way, I'm quite satisfied with my progress. @ a year ago, I was a madman. Everytime someone saw my incredible it was completely different.. I flashed 24/7.
No, I'm not kidding. I did make it a day once. Boy, those were some good memories... Oh, man, and the nightlys.... EVERY MORNING A NEW ROM WAS WAITING FOR ME.... *starts sweating* uh... no no... I'm past this. I need to go do some homework or something.... AOKP is looking better by the day LOL.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> Me? NO!?! NOT AT ALL. No. I Insist. I AM NO ADDICT.
> 
> Ok, maybe. But I've gotten better. With my Gnex I just do kernels for battery and other improvements. *I'm staying on the stock 5.0.4 rom.*


didnt know we had a new leak









i to have a problem with flashing this damn phone every chance i get...it never stops...i think i even do it in my sleep...and all i want is more to flash!!!


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

JBirdVegas said:


> ... came a point where I just couldn't get enough of my fix from others, so I joined a team and started cooking my own. Sometimes I go days without moving very far from my fix. Enabling myself over and over again 10 15 20 times a day. Code build flash. AHHHH that sweet high!


And with the stellar results of your addiction I, for one, hope you never get that monkey off your back....

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

I flash at least 4 roms a day. It's unhealthy, but I think it might actually tie into my OCD. For now I want to try and stick with deodexed 4.0.4. we'll see how well I can do.


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a bad habit of breaking expensive electronics, so I'm trying to cut back...

Stuck with one ROM and one ROM only, but I'm messing with kernels. I need better battery life


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

"Hi my name is Jeremy and I'm a flashaholic!" The other day I was in recovery mode for over 5hours flashing kernels, Crossbreed twice, ISO theme twice, making 6 nandroids, restoring 2 nandroids, flashed AOKP M4. Call it a relapse!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

You only an addict if you admit you have a problem. Me....I gots no problem. Though I do flash daily....I don't have a problem with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Flashed more Roms on my Droid X at least once a day, Boot Manager made that so much easier. Since getting the G-Nex my obsessive flashing has really diminished, i now just usually switch between the latest AOKP Milestone or Gummy.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> didnt know we had a new leak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. uhuh. Meant 4.0.4...


----------



## our year (Aug 13, 2011)

My name is Andy and I am a flashaholic. Can I apply to become a member of FA? This is my 1st nexus device. The development community for the gnex is outstanding!


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

our year said:


> My name is Andy and I am a flashaholic. Can I apply to become a member of FA? This is my 1st nexus device. The development community for the gnex is outstanding!


Were all members cause we all love to flash! And we also like putting mods, kernels, Roms, themes on our phones!









Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## cheez99 (Jan 13, 2012)

I always run the latest version of AOKP. There's really no reason to run anything else because everything else is simply lacking in features.


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm a total flashaholic... so much so that I received my new GNex (came from a DX) last Saturday (March, 10th)... so within the first 15 minutes of having the phone I unlocked the bootloader, flashed touch recovery, rooted and backed up stock and then flashed Axiom Crossbreed..... I stuck with that the entire first day (most of the day didn't get the phone till right at noon)... so within the past 5 days I have flashed AOKP, Redemption, CM9, Gummy, Bugless Beast and Liquid Smooth. I have also flashed Imo's Kernel, Trinity, Popcorn and Franco Kernels... so in 6 Days I have flashed 7 ROM's and 4 kernels... I seriously have restoring my data and settings back to an art... I can flash and have all my apps and settings back up in about 20 minutes.

Btw... I'm hanging with Liquid Smooth w/ Imo's 2.5.0 exp5 Kernel... its super fast and best battery I've had so far.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Not my fault DT and Morfic keep releasing improvements. I'm just trying to keep up with the technology.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a problem ! I'm a flashaholic ! I flash multiple times a day. I flash in my truck and I flash in the bathroom and I flash at the restaurant and I flash at the hockey game. I can't stop I need more Roms. Man I need to get a life.









Sent from my Bad Ass Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ya. The majority of my day is on here. I am addicted to flashing .. but because of it I've slowed down on smoking . Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

